
Newsletter Virtual Mall in a Google Sheet - kamphey
http://newslettervirtualmall.com/
======
kamphey
Inspired by the Elliot Virtual Mall. Take a stroll through the mall. 7 levels,
56 Newsletters. Truly spanning the globe.

